# Charley Kills Buttsucker



## Guy Meilleur (Aug 14, 2004)

One of 3 deaths in Ft. Myers from the hurricane was a guy who couldn't stay inside the shelter because of nicotine cravings. Went outside to suck on a butt. Tree killed him.

Big price to pay for a crappy little buzz from a cancer stick.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 14, 2004)

*I agree!!!*

They should have had somewhere inside to smoke! No consideration at all, eh?

I blame his death on the non-smokers!!!


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Aug 14, 2004)

So, lets see that is 1,345,563,879,234,456 to 1 now? Or did i miss one?


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Aug 14, 2004)

Im with ya 110% on that one Butch. Lets all keep smokin and take our time dying of cancer. Hey, at least Im smokin all natural, no additive cigarettes now. But I still go through a can of Copenhagen a day. My groundie hates it when he gets tobacco juice accidentally spit on him.

Kenn


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm partial to those 'all natural' cigarettes, also! 

:angel:


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Aug 14, 2004)

Take your time dyin'--and you call that a good thing?  Be careful; you may get what you wish for. 

I sat with my aunt while she died of lung cancer. Weeks of agony, screaming, crying, begging to die sooner. If she's have handed me a pistol I'd have had a real moral conundrum.

My leukemia, if it does kill me, may or may not take too long. For my sake, I hope it's real slow and painless and nondebilitating. But for my survivors' sakes, I hope it's quick.


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Aug 14, 2004)

Not the type of "all natural" smokes I was talking about, Butch. Although I am kinda partial to those to. Hey, Guy, the way I see it, its my body and my lungs, If I do wind up getting cancer and its terminal, all I can say is my .45 behind the ear will bring about a swift end.

Kenn


----------



## treeman82 (Aug 14, 2004)

I heard that Julia Childs just died in her sleep the other day. That has got to be one of the best ways to go. Just go to sleep and never wake up.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 14, 2004)

Not me. I wanna be wide-awake when I cross over.

I would HATE to die in my sleep.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Aug 14, 2004)

Smoking kills alot of people indirectly, car accidents, people sneaking off somewhere they shouldnt be etc. 

Should get on the copenhagen if he had the need.


----------



## Crofter (Aug 14, 2004)

The father in law died on the 3rd hole of the golf course, just wilted as he was about to swing. Can't beat that. Just yesterday A fellow was sitting in his car in my yard while his wife picked some beans. I noticed he had a hacking cough and I jokingly said "you sound like some of those young fellows that been smoking some cheap weed. He replied I wish I could get some for the pain, I'm dying of lung cancer. They gave me 4 months at Christmas, so it is one day at a time. Needless to say I felt like a heel!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 14, 2004)

I woulda scored some killer for the 'ole boy!


----------



## Crofter (Aug 14, 2004)

He said his doctor is checking on some by prescription. She has never prescribed it. I have heard that that stuff is only about 4%. The painkiller he is getting pretty much knocks him out and he said he didn't want to miss any of the time he had left. He seemed at peace. He has been a Uranium miner and a heavy smoker.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 14, 2004)

My next-door neighbor, Dottie, died awhile back from then big c. She didn't smoke, I guess it was the non-smoking cancer. She was a pretty cool old gal, my friend for 15+ years.
I slipped her a 'lil sumptin-sumptin once in awhile.

Here's to ya, Dorthy!!!


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Aug 14, 2004)

I just read that Charlie Watts has throat cancer. Seems he was diagnosed earlier in the year. I have no clue if he smoked or not.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm quitting again as soon as the weather permits it. The patch don't stick too well when you sweat a lot.


----------



## Trtd61 (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tom Dunlap _
> *I just read that Charlie Watts has throat cancer. Seems he was diagnosed earlier in the year. I have no clue if he smoked or not. *




I work with a guy that just finished chemo treatments on throat cancer. Said he quit smoking 17 years ago, but that's what dr.s put the blame on.


----------



## NeTree (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by treeman82 _
> *I heard that Julia Childs just died in her sleep the other day. That has got to be one of the best ways to go. Just go to sleep and never wake up. *



Well, she was half pickled anyways.


----------



## NeTree (Aug 15, 2004)

Speaking of cancer...

Does anybody ever stop and consider the multitude of other sources you're exposed to every day?

Car exhaust.

Electromagnetic radiation... LOTS of it.

Sunlight.

etc etc etc


----------



## NeTree (Aug 15, 2004)

Just banned smoking in indoor workplaces here. Bummer.

That includes BARS. Gimme a break... some sot is sitting there drinking his liver away, and they're worried about whether he gets cancer from second-hand?


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Aug 15, 2004)

Most people are genetically predisposed to cancer. Fortunately no one in my family on both sides have ever had cancer. I just gotta watch out for heart disease and diabetes. 

Kenn


----------



## Crofter (Aug 15, 2004)

Smoked meat, barbequed, nitrites! Netree I thought it was the serving staff they were protecting. Filthy habit anyway!

There is none so pious as a reformed sinner!


----------



## NeTree (Aug 15, 2004)

That's like a man who hates getting dirty applying to be a mechanic... doncha think?


----------



## Crofter (Aug 15, 2004)

Kinda comes with the territory, doesn't it? I was back in visiting my old stompin' ground the other day and the owner was lamenting the upcoming zero smoking law. Sure is a hard weed to kill eh?


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Aug 15, 2004)

Businesses should not be regulated that way--let the market decide. Wait staff have plenty of smoke-free job options.

"the multitude of other sources you're exposed to every day"

Erik all the ones you named are involuntary and nonpreventable. A red herring of an argument , not relevant at all.

O and I apologize for the title of the thread; the guy's dead, may he rest in peace. Those addicts who are still alive, just keep it out of my face and we'll get along fine.


----------



## NeTree (Aug 15, 2004)

red herring...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 15, 2004)

Holy mackeral!!!


----------



## NeTree (Aug 15, 2004)

Got any three's?



No?



GO FISH.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Aug 15, 2004)

*Got a Three, My Turn Again!*

Red Herring: "Something that draws attention from the matter at hand" [From the use of red herring to distract hunting dogs from the scent] 

Which means that your list of unavoidable carcinogens had nothing whatever to do with the self-administered carcinogens. There are other ways to say "red herring", but I'm trying to stay polite here on this genteel forum. Comprendez vous, mon bon ami? :angel:

So Erik you got any more Jokers? :jester:


----------



## NeTree (Aug 15, 2004)

Tons.


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Aug 15, 2004)

Im more partial to kippered herring

Kenn


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 15, 2004)

*Mmmmmmmm*


----------



## NeTree (Aug 15, 2004)

But what about salted cod?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 15, 2004)

That sounds too gay to me...


----------



## NeTree (Aug 15, 2004)

Only YOU would think that way...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 15, 2004)

Aww, I _know_ it ain't just me!


----------



## NeTree (Aug 15, 2004)

You just like dem miniature lobsters!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 15, 2004)

Two or three hundred _hit the spot!!!_


----------



## NeTree (Aug 15, 2004)

Speaking of GAY...

Didja read the name of the thread?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 16, 2004)

Yah, it sounds like a hate crime.:Monkey:


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Aug 16, 2004)

Dont forget the bearded clam. And no, I wasnt talkin about you Butch.

Kenn


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Aug 16, 2004)

The title WAS in poor taste (unlike those aforementioned clams).

I apologize to any survivors who may be reading.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 17, 2004)

back to smoking or 'fags' as we call them here..i hope we become like DUBLIN no smokeing at all in public places..all though i do likea herbal smoke now and again


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OutOnaLimb _
> *Im more partial to kippered herring
> 
> Kenn *



do you get herrings in your neck or should i say USA..back in the old days people on the east coast of england lived on the buggers ..i had raw herring in denmark plonked on top of a steak very odd and not my cup of tea...

MB our rivers are full of them little red critters [craw or cray fish] not bad, trouble is you need a bucket full


----------

